# pushta



## vincenthsu

guys
What does it mean by *pushta*!(my pushta)


----------



## Bântuit

If I'm not mistaken.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puszta


----------



## vincenthsu

Bântuit said:


> If I'm not mistaken.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puszta


 sorry man,i don't think that's the right meaning for *pushta* because the word obviously refers to a kind of person from it's context.
still thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## hersko1

Hi Vincenthsu,
Could you give the context ? I'm rather lost with this only word.


----------



## Trisia

vincenthsu said:


> *S*orry man, *I* don't think that's the right meaning for *pushta* because the word obviously refers to a kind of person from its context.
> *S*till, thanks a lot!!!!


Hello,

 Welcome to the Romanian forum. 

 You asked us a question that's nearly impossible to answer, because the  word doesn't exist in Romanian (or English, except for the meaning mentioned by Bântuit)... at least not spelled like that. 

Please give us the sentence where this word was used, and the general  context (who's speaking/writing? Is the person a teenager, an older  person? Is s/he a Romanian native speaker? Where did you find it? Is it  from a blog or a social networking site?)


----------



## OakBloodThree

vincenthsu,

Did you by chance just see the movie "Ondine"?

I was looking for this word myself after seeing it in the film.  In it, the female lead character refers to a male character (a drug dealer who is chasing her) as her "pushta".  Both characters are supposed to be Romanian.  "Pushta" was the spelling used on the closed captioning of the DVD, but may just be phonetic.


----------



## jazyk

Romanian _puști _means child, but pushta I don't know. It reminds me of some Slavic languages' _empty, void, abandoned._


----------



## cat_red_sky

*PUŞTÁN, * _puştani, _ s.m. (Fam.) Băieţandru. – *Puşti* + suf. _-an._


----------



## ancuta2012

I just came across this "word" in the movie "Ondine." I may be completely wrong -- none of the Romanian references in the movie seem well documented at all. But my first thought was that it could be a misspelling and miss-pronunciation of the word "peste" (to be read "peshte"), which in Romanian means "fish," but which is also the common slang term for "pimp." Makes sense in the context...


----------



## farscape

I watched the movie the other day and I'm pretty sure it's the Romanian slang for pimp, "peşte". The whole Romanian connection is rather dubious and the proper understanding of the word is essential to put things in context, but it's also repeated in English...

Later,


----------

